# Rebooting Into Recovery



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Quick question. I'm on ClockworkMod 5.0.2.1 and running CM7 and every single time I chose reboot to recovery on the power options it reboots but hangs and then ends up booting up normally. I have to always let it fully boot and then chose reboot to recovery again. Anyone else have this annoyance?

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

Yep I have no idea, I've had it for as long as I can remember


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

Happens every once in a while to me. Who knows *shrugs*


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Yep happens to me too not as much on the newest liquid release

My name is Revos I&#39;m a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.1 rc3...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Well at least I'm not alone I just wish it wasn't every time on my phone.

I wonder if a different recovery would fix this issue.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

i never had the issue with cwmr 4.0 nor twrp 1.1-rbox.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I had the same problem with cwr, I flashed Amon Ra and haven't had the problem again.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

jr313 said:


> I had the same problem with cwr, I flashed Amon Ra and haven't had the problem again.


I might try twrp then. Thanks for the responses all.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## lennyjew (Jul 26, 2011)

Happens to me on twrp


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh yeah, it happens to me on rzrecovery. I don't think it's a recovery problem.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Well dang I flashed twrp tonight and have booted into recovery 4 times so far without issue. Ill keep an eye on it though.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm sure it happened to me once for the short time I used twrp. Makes me wonder if it's some sort of hboot problem.

Does anyone not have this problem? If so, what hboot are you using?


----------



## cam30era (Jul 25, 2011)

I am running TheROM V4, and CWM 5.0.2.1. I have never had this happen. I wonder if the problem is associated with specific ROMs?


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

lennyjew said:


> Happens to me on twrp


Me too. About once in every three times I try to reboot into recovery.

Drunk texted from my Gingerbreaton Bolt.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

cam30era said:


> I am running TheROM V4, and CWM 5.0.2.1. I have never had this happen. I wonder if the problem is associated with specific ROMs?


This has happened to me on Liquid, CM7 and Gingerbreaton which is what I'm on now.

Drunk texted from my Gingerbreaton Bolt.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Well I just had it happen again trying to boot into recovery with twrp. Oh well I guess that's another strike against the TBolt.

Can't wait for the G-Nex!


----------

